# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Swedish

## Matte87

Example post. 

*DILD : När du sover och helt plötsligt inser att du drömmer så kallas det för DILD.*

----------


## Yuusha

*Wake-Induced Lucid Dream (WILD)*
Samlingsnamn för en rad tekniker där huvudsyftet är att äntra drömstadiet utan att förlora medvetandet.

----------

